# Healing Greatly



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well when i first bought my first three reds i noticed one had a bad bite wound... i didnt notice it until i got home and put him in the tank..,but now its healing nicely and hes eating great and not shy, none of the other reds bother him... i have a nice little clan haha


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

you will be surprised on how badly they can get chewed up and heal right back up.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea i know i thought it wouldnt cause it almost took his cuadal fin meat, and i thought it would never grow back, but now the meat went from white to this healing black


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's great that it's healing up so well.
They really surprise ya when it comes to hardiness and healing.

My spilo had a really bad case of tail rot a couple months ago when I got him...
Thing was down to a nub.

It's a prefectly formed, colored tail now.


----------

